# Mahindra electrical issue



## Cattleman1223 (26 d ago)

Earlier this year I got a Mahindra e350 from an auction. Had no issues with it at all running it on my cattle farm until a couple weeks ago. I accidentally left key in on position, after sitting about a week battery obviously dead. Wouldn’t jump off, tested battery and it was bad. Bought new battery and when I turned tractor over, it sounded really weak and stopped after about 10 seconds. Tried again, nothing. Tested battery, showing 12.5 volts. Waited a min and tried turning it over again, turning over weak again but when I tried to shut it off the tractor kept trying to turn over on its own no matter what I did. I was about to try to unhook the terminals then it finally stopped turning over and I saw it had completely melted the posts. Today I tore tractor apart, didn’t see any insulation damaged, nothing grounding out that shouldn’t be, all connections tight. I replaced positive cable because it looked a little warn and old. Hooked up a brand new 950 CCA battery and gave her another try. Once again turned over very weak, and quit turning over after a 10-15 seconds. Could it possible be a bad starter solenoid? Any suggestions and ideas are welcomed, thank you


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

It sounds like the starter motor, 

It could be drawing a big load and has damaged the solenoid contact surfaces. (trying to start with a low battery can do the same thing)

Get some good jumper cables, run one from the positive battery post to the starter motor, the solenoid will have 2 large terminals, touch the jumper cable onto the one that is feeding into the starter motor, if you get small sparks and the motor spins that is OK if they are big burning sparks that in not good.

You can also try the jumper to the other big terminal and see if you get a better result.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to this forum
Is fuel controlled by an electric solenoid or manually with a push/pull cable? If fuel is controlled by solenoid is inj pump solenoid receiving electricity with ign swatch in run position? I suggest cleaning area when negative battery cable attaches to tractor frame & possibly having starter tested or check starter electrical draw with a hold against battery cable amp meter.


----------



## Old Graybeard (1 mo ago)

Pull your negative cable , 
Remove the starter, 
secure it on the bench and hook up a 12vt battery,--negative to case and positive to the + terminal, the starter should Kick and spin very fast with no load, be sure and secure it tightly b/c it will jump off the bench if it's in good condition ,
If it does not spin really fast , it's bad no doubt.


----------



## Cattleman1223 (26 d ago)

Thanks everyone, I will try these things tomorrow when I get back out to the farm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

